# Thinking of going Satellite



## jeffreydavisjr (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey guys.

I am seriously considering switching to Sirius Satellite Radio. I was wondering would anyone would recommend me to get for my vehicle. I have a 05 Ford Explorer Sport Trac. I dont want to have to run cables or anything like that and I want it to look neat.

And most important I dont want to spend to much on a receiver.

Thanks guys!


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

jeffreydavisjr said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I am seriously considering switching to Sirius Satellite Radio. I was wondering would anyone would recommend me to get for my vehicle. I have a 05 Ford Explorer Sport Trac. I dont want to have to run cables or anything like that and I want it to look neat.
> 
> ...


First off, did your stereo on your explorer say it was Sirius Ready? That may be your best bet if it is.

Otherwise, there are two routes you can take:

1. Replace your factory installed radio with a Sirius Head Unit. This will be the most costly but also will minimize your installation and keep your dash the cleanest. Also, you will not be able to pull your radio out to use in another location.

2. Purchase one of the Plug and Play units like the Sportster, Replay, or Starmate. They have to be mounted somewhere on your dash or your console. Some of them can be operated wirelessly via FM signal. However, the better signal is going to be from a receiver that is plugged directly in to your AUX port on the radio. With a PnP, you can pull out the receiver and use it in your home with a dock or as a portable with a boombox.

The radios range from 39 dollars up to 300 for the Stilletto portables. Both installations will cost around a hundred dollars depending on where you get the install done. The easiest is the PnP route but the head unit will be the cleanest install.

The choice is yours.

pf


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Alot of guys I know have attached their radios to the A/C vents either with a kit or just fishing line or something similiar. I bought a cup holder mounting kit from Ebay and it has worked out great. Ebay has alot of aftermarket mounting kits.

As far as the wires, almost every car has plenty of voids to tuck the wires into. The cleanest option is obviously what packfan suggested, pay the money to have it installed.

Good luck


----------



## jeffreydavisjr (Jul 12, 2007)

packfan909 said:


> First off, did your stereo on your explorer say it was Sirius Ready? That may be your best bet if it is.
> 
> Otherwise, there are two routes you can take:
> 
> ...


Yes my radio is Satellite ready. There is actually a button on it that says "SAT"

However when I press it, the display says "No Sat"

What does this mean?

Jeffrey


----------



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

I looked up the specs on your 2005 Explorer Sport Trac and according to what I saw, the stock radio is standard for Sirius. If this is the case, you just have to find the serial number of your unit, set up an account with Sirius and activate. Check your manual and your other papers. Maybe the dealer or a local car audio place can help you out. Maybe Sirius has the number cross referenced to the VIN number?

Good luck. Once you get set up, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

jeffreydavisjr said:


> Yes my radio is Satellite ready. There is actually a button on it that says "SAT"
> 
> However when I press it, the display says "No Sat"
> 
> ...


You will need a Sirius radio module, which plugs into the back of the radio. You will also need an antenna put on the roof, if there isn't one there now.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

allen98311 said:


> You will need a Sirius radio module, which plugs into the back of the radio. You will also need an antenna put on the roof, if there isn't one there now.


The antenna should be a small black cube looking item on the roof. If all you need is the receiver and an antenna installed, you should be looking at a very reasonable installation cost and a VERY clean looking install. Basically what you see today.

Great news!!!

pf


----------



## jeffreydavisjr (Jul 12, 2007)

packfan909 said:


> The antenna should be a small black cube looking item on the roof. If all you need is the receiver and an antenna installed, you should be looking at a very reasonable installation cost and a VERY clean looking install. Basically what you see today.
> 
> Great news!!!
> 
> pf


Great news indeed. I am going to BestBuy today. I will see what I can find there.


----------



## Grubby (Oct 18, 2007)

Go with the Stiletto. You can toss MP3s on it and listen to Satellite radio just about anywhere. You will have to get the car kit as well for the best reception.


----------

